
Show HN: Chrome Extension; Hover tickers/companies for market data, news - stucof
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dewey-the-context-assista/hfipllcfgflbbohoilndhoagcdinfeio?hl=en
======
stucof
Chrome Extension that scans the page you're browsing for tickers and company
names (currently covering the S&P 500 (large-cap), S&P 400 (mid-cap), and QQQ
(Nasdaq 100).

The matched tickers/keywords are subtly highlighted, and hovering over them
retrieves market data (e.g. day and 52-week trading range visuals, historical
valuation) as well as a curated feed of news and tweets related to the
company.

Would love any feedback!

------
shrutipathak
Looks promising. When you say you only collect the URLs and HTML title tags
does it mean this doesn't invade privacy at all if your DB is leaked ?

~~~
stucof
Correct -- we don't collect any user information, just the URLs and titles of
pages where Dewey is activated. We don't even assign a unique user ID because
we're only trying to determine which articles are most popular.

